# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  best usmc job to choose

## Bosco

i want to go to the marines, i do not mind going to iraq but i would not be wanting to see firefight everyday i go out, i know most us deaths are from ied's but what do you think is the best job to choose

----------


## Bearsy

Conscientious Objector

----------


## Amethyst Star

> i want to go to the marines, i do not mind going to iraq but i would not be wanting to see firefight everyday i go out, i know most us deaths are from ied's but what do you think is the best job to choose



Are you planning on making a career in the military or just serving a term of duty?  Either way, think about what your long-term goals are.  What kind of job interests you?  Where are your talents and what do you think you would be good at?  When you leave the military, what will you do next?

If you're not sure what your options are, if you have your heart set on joining the Marines, then go to a recruiter and ask them for more information.  (If you don't have your heart set on it, keep in mind that the recruiters will continue to call you after you leave.)  If you know anyone who's been in the Marine Corp, ask them about their experience.

----------


## Spartiate

> i want to go to the marines, i do not mind going to iraq but i would not be wanting to see firefight everyday i go out, i know most us deaths are from ied's but what do you think is the best job to choose



Don't go into the military with any thought of "avoiding danger", or they'll grind you down in training.

----------


## Sagea

> Conscientious Objector



You know, you could actually contribute to the thread.

Personally, I don't know about the Marines MOSs I'm a Army brat/going into the Army. So I can't really say. Just don't be a driver if you wanna stay away from IEDs.

----------


## Bosco

> You know, you could actually contribute to the thread.
> 
> Personally, I don't know about the Marines MOSs I'm a Army brat/going into the Army. So I can't really say. Just don't be a driver if you wanna stay away from IEDs.



 
yea ....haha those fools are some crazy badasses

----------


## Bearsy

> You know, you could actually contribute to the thread.
> 
> Personally, I don't know about the Marines MOSs I'm a Army brat/going into the Army. So I can't really say. Just don't be a driver if you wanna stay away from IEDs.



I did contribute.

----------


## Dreamaholic

EVERY one in the core is first and foremost a RIFLEMAN,    then you are what ever they tell you to do. I suggest being a cook, mechanic, or transport loader. And avoid the desk jobs, ect. unless you can type>I was rejected by the core for lack of an associates degree. Though the army will let me in as a warrant officer with 15 or 17 credits. That means I'd be flying helicopters like a blackhawk or little bird.If you want a good mid ranking fun job in the service i'd recommend the army warrant officer school bar-nun, high adventure, safer than infantry and respected by NCO's.

----------


## Bosco

> EVERY one in the core is first and foremost a RIFLEMAN, then you are what ever they tell you to do. I suggest being a cook, mechanic, or transport loader. And avoid the desk jobs, ect. unless you can type>I was rejected by the core for lack of an associates degree. Though the army will let me in as a warrant officer with 15 or 17 credits. That means I'd be flying helicopters like a blackhawk or little bird.If you want a good mid ranking fun job in the service i'd recommend the army warrant officer school bar-nun, high adventure, safer than infantry and respected by NCO's.



 
so you have to have an asociates to be a marine? Being a rifleman you also mean that no matter what the marines job is, he will be going on missions?

----------


## saxonharp

> yea ....haha those fools are some crazy badasses



Sorry, can't speak to the Corps (not "core" you idiot  ::shakehead2:: ) but most of my family is in the either the Army or Air Force.

I'm the oldest of five kids.  My next oldest brother was a U.S. Army Ranger with the 101st Airborne in Mosul in '03.  It was part of his unit that got in the firefight with Uday and Qusay.

My oldest sister Is a Second Lieutenant with the first Cav. and just got back from a 15 month deployment in Baghdad running convoys out of the Green Zone.  She won't tell me how many firefights she was in or how many IED hits her convoys took, but I know she lost two of her soldiers to one.  I also know that she stopped one of her convoys on a street in Baghdad so that she could go into a shop and buy a rug.  Deployed the entire security force in a perimeter around the vehicles so she could go shopping....  Not a surprise to any of us who actually know her, but I suspect it was not looked kindly upon by her CO.  Still, a Bronze Star means she was no slouch either.

But I digress... 

Unless you want to kill people - I mean REALLY want to kill people - the Marines don't offer anything better than the other branches.  I personally have a lot of respect for the warrior mentality that the Marines instill, but in the World, it just makes you an "Ooo Rah" jarhead.

If you want to do Military, go Army or Air National Guard or if you like boats, Coast Guard.  That's where the promotional opportunities lie and that's where you can actually do some first-hand good for people right here in the U.S.  

Take it from someone who looks at resumes all day long - your military MOS doesn't mean squat once you get out, so pick something you think is cool and then pick something else.  If you think something's cool, it's because a recruiter told you it was.  Those guys - and gals - are hardcore sales people.  They go through a lot of training to get inside your head and figure out what you want to hear.

EDIT:  Actually, upon reflection, I'll take back what I said about MOS not meaning squat.  I'd hire a recruiter or psy-ops for a sales position any day of the week - and well before some college "trained" graduate.

----------


## Sagea

> I did contribute.



Sure ya did.
You keep thinkin that.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> You know, you could actually contribute to the thread.
> 
> Personally, I don't know about the Marines MOSs I'm a Army brat/going into the Army. So I can't really say. Just don't be a driver if you wanna stay away from IEDs.



Hypocrit.

----------


## Bearsy

> Sure ya did.
> You keep thinkin that.



I will, so long as you keep thinking the Oorah mentality is a good one to live by.

----------


## The Tao

My friend (A Lcpl, only been in for about a year and a half now), is in the 0351 Assaultman job, and likes it. Its really the only job I can think of right off that I can might be half-decent... at least if he likes it it should be.

----------


## Sagea

> Hypocrit.



o rly?




> I will, so long as you keep thinking the Oorah mentality is a good one to live by.



I'm a hooah guy myself.  :tongue2:

----------


## Universal Mind

> the Corps (not "core" you idiot )



There are civil ways of correcting spelling, when you feel that you absolutely must.  You should look into them.  





> I will, so long as you keep thinking the Oorah mentality is a good one to live by.



I have a simple question for you, and I request a direct answer.  Do you think the United States needs a military?  If not, then what kind of national defense do you suggest?  Keep in mind how the world works while you answer that.  My hunch is that just sitting there and acting self-righteous probably is not a very effective form of national defense.

----------


## Bearsy

> I have a simple question for you, and I request a direct answer. *I am inclined to acquiesce your request* Do you think the United States needs a military? *Yes*  If not, then what kind of national defense do you suggest? *The one we have is good*  Keep in mind how the world works while you answer that. *Will do* My hunch is that just sitting there and acting self-righteous probably is not a very effective form of national defense. *No that would be a very poor form of defense. But as I said, I think the defense system we have set up now is pretty fine (maybe a couple Billion dollars of extraneous budget, but fine nonetheless)*



.

----------


## Universal Mind

> .



Thank you.   ::shock::   So, why do you insult the military every time we get into a discussion about it without ever talking about the good that it does (until now)?  You recommended "conscientious objector" as the position for Bosco to take in the Marines.  That sounded like a complete dis on the fact that we even have a military since your comment favored an illegitimate position over all of the many legitimate ones.  I know it was meant to be a joke, but it still suggested 100&#37; disrespect.

----------


## Bearsy

No, I still believe contentious objector is the best position... (For me, moral obligation and whatnot)

I dis the military because I believe that a military is 100% unnecessary(War is Murder), but as the state of the world is now, we have to have it for defense, as you said. My final goal would be Humans acting Humanly and there would be no need for a military.





> My hunch is that just sitting there and acting self-righteous probably is not a very effective form of national defense.



I'm fine with defense. It's the baseless, morally reprehensible, killing of thousands of innocent people that I so strongly hate. And the enthusiasm that many people(sagea included) have about murdering people for differing beliefs.

----------


## saxonharp

> There are civil ways of correcting spelling, when you feel that you absolutely must.  You should look into them.



You're right.  That was rude.  I apologize to Dreamaholic and to everyone else.  I allowed a personal opinion about someone's apparant ignorance and unfounded bravado to manifest itself in a completely inappropriate way.  Thanks for calling me out on it.

----------


## Universal Mind

> I dis the military because *I believe that a military is 100% unnecessary*(War is Murder), but as the state of the world is now, *we have to have it for defense*, as you said.



I am thoroughly confused.  But thanks for the response.  





> My final goal would be Humans acting Humanly and there would be no need for a military.



That would be incredible, but it is 100% unrealistic.  You might as well say your goal is for lions to become vegetarians and stop attacking gazelles.  





> I'm fine with defense. It's the baseless, morally reprehensible, killing of thousands of innocent people that I so strongly hate. And the enthusiasm that many people(sagea included) have about murdering people for differing beliefs.



When did Sagea say people should be murdered merely for having differing beliefs?  I have yet to hear one single American say that.  Who here said we should target the innocent?  It is the Islamofascists who believe in exactly what you just described, and they believe in it so strongly that they seek to blow themselves up in the name of it.  Have you ever heard the term "infidel"?  That is an illustration of exactly what you are talking about.  What U.S. version of such a term has anybody on this site used?  

That is what we are up against.  Just requesting that we all get along and be brothers has zero effect on people who think like that.

----------


## Sagea

Seriously. I am about the least like what you said, Elis D.
If you looked at the way Special Forces approaches the problem, you would see my postition.

And yeah as long as there are people with different views on anything, there will be conflict.
Instead of wasting energy and time working for something impossible to achieve why don't we work for the betterment of the human race and rights, etc.?

----------


## one3rd

Alright Devil-Dog-to-be, the one MOS field I really recommend is 02 aka intel.  It all depends on your ASVAB score.  You'll want a 75 or higher to get all the really cool stuff.  Also try to take the DLAB.  Just whatever you do NEVER GO OPEN CONTRACT.

Now here are a few high speed jobs.
267x: Linguist.  You'll get to learn Arabic, Chinese, Korean, or one of many other languages.  You need a security clearance, so keep your nose clean.
2631: This falls under communications and signals. My friend has this job, and the details are pretty hush hush.  This also need a clearance.
02xx: Intel.  All the jobs in this field are pretty cool.  There's also a chance you could learn a language in these jobs too.  Need a clearance here too.

If you've got a high ASVAB, don't let anyone talk you into supply, bulk fuel, or motor-t unless that's really what you want.  Also Wikipedia has an entry about Marine Corps MOSs with a full list of oc-fields and jobs.

Good luck and Semper Fi

----------

